# Help! I over exercised my dog and he is underweight



## pascal's momma (May 25, 2013)

I am a proud mom of an almost 13 week old male GSD. We got him from a breeder at 10 weeks and he weighed about 13 lbs (I think). He was definitely chubby then.

I thought with a bigger breed that I had to exercise him a lot (unlike my 10 yr old Chihuahua although, she is very fit and muscular). I took him on 30 min brisk walks and runs off leash every morning till recently and have taken him on even super long walks with my Chihuahua. Did not think it was too long even though I ended up having to carry my puppy even though the Chihuahua was great. I did two long outings per day.

Took him to the vet this past Tuesday for his round of shots and check up. We got a clean bill of health but she said he is thin (16.8 ls) and we need to up his kibble from 2 to 3 cups. Q

I feed him three times a day. He eats but gets distracted and never totally finishes all the kibble in his bowl. Advised us to add some wet food to entice him. Gave him wet food yesterday (admittedly too much and he had diarrhea and vomitting). Also, spoke with the breeder; she kept back his sister from the same litter and she is 21 lbs. Breeder said he is too skinny but can confirm once I take him to her to nave a look. 

Did I cause irrevocable damage and how can I get him to catch up weight wise?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from my iPad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

At 13 weeks (or any age) you didn't cause irrevocable damage.
Ease up, take a breath. He is a young dog and will bounce back.
Don't try to over feed to make up ... just feed him 3 times a day and
he will eat what he needs. At 13 weeks he is on the small side but
give him time to catch up slowly. If you use wet/canned food use tiny
amounts or it will go right through him.
Good that you are going to the breeder, assuming that s/he is competent.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't answer about doing damage.
For distracted eating, can you sit with your pup while he eats and keep other dogs and people out of the room, keep it calm? Hand feed him?
I would keep a daily weight diary. If you can still lift your pup, the easiest way is to hold your pup and get on the scale, then weigh yourself separately and take the weight with the pup and subtract your weight by yourself.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All puppies grow at different rates. My guess is that he got taller too? They grow out, grow up, grow out, etc. I would much rather have a lean healthy dog, then a overweight not healthy dog anyday.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would just follow the advice the vet gave you. They are the professional.


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

Another question, what are you feeding him? I agree all grow at different rates, even from the same litter. Doesn't mean her girl will be bigger then your boy, nor your boy eventually bigger then her. 
Do you have a pic to post? Btw, GSDs can actually look underweight from your average puppy. It's often ears and looking underweight that I hear owners concerns the most. So long as they're eating and have no underline medical issues, he should be fine. Well, unless he's literally bones only and a lack luster coat (you probably still have the puppy fuzz though.) 
Usually by 2 years to 2 1/2 (usually males,) he'll begin to fill out more, but in the meantime a lean toned build is better. A little thinner is better then a little thick imo, as you want his bones and joints to not be compromised as he grows.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

pascal's momma said:


> I took him on 30 min brisk walks and runs off leash every morning till recently and have taken him on even super long walks with my Chihuahua. Did not think it was too long even though I ended up having to carry my puppy even though the Chihuahua was great. I did two long outings per day.
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Puppies do need plenty of exercise but not the monotone walks/runs you mention. That is overdoing it. Let him play, take him for exploring (socialization) and training walks, have him with you when you are outside etc.
Take it easy with him to protect his structure.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

As a new mom also of a gsd puppy, I was also worried when everyone commented how thin he was, but the vet said he was just right and to keep him on the lean side. He did lose weight a few weeks back, but he has caught up and then some on the same amount of food. (actually he just gets taller instead of fatter) I wouldnt worry about his weight too much because they do catch up.  I really do need to update my avatar because he looks nothing like that now.


----------



## pascal's momma (May 25, 2013)

Thanks to all for your advice. As mentioned in my original post, he is almost 13 weeks and weighs 16.8 lbs. Here are pics of Pascal that I took today. I took some of him standing from above so you can see better







































As more info---He is fed Fromm's Puppy Gold as kibble. I added Wellness's Puppy canned food (bc couldn't get the Fromm's one and was told it is closest to NutriSource, which he had had at the Breeder's). He had an upset stomach once I added in the canned food yesterday (he was given too much and ate it all so quickly) and had serious vomiting and diarrhea last night into today. Seems stable now and started him back on his kibble only. 

We love him to pieces and want to give him the best start possible. Any input/advice is greatly appreciated!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jordan1017 (May 9, 2013)

He looks like an active growing GSD puppy imo. Pics aren't the best and I can't feel him, but I'm not seeing a totally underweight puppy, rather lean likely going through a growth spurt. As mentioned, they will go up, out, up etc. Sometimes they seem to be growing taller with no break to grow out. 
Actually, my girl who is just a week or so younger looks just as lean, but feeling her you can feel her muscle tone vs bones sticking out.


----------

